# Class 10 Micro Sd Card Advice



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Well my orginal SD card went boom it wont even read kinda sucks since I didnt back up my pics or videos. Long story short im looking at buying a Class 10 Micro SD for the phone as I hear they have the best speeds. Now I heard lexar & samsung are the best but , not sure which one has the best speeds as one site shows alot of different speeds for read/write etc..

Can anyone comment or suggest which one to get ?

Thanks


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I got a Patriot class 10 card, though it is 16GB, not 32GB. Odds are, you could get a class 6 card and still have the same performance as I don't think the interface in the phone can handle full class 10 speeds. I have heard of issues with every manufacturer, as well as people not having any problems at all from every manufacturer. It all comes down to whether they had an issue during manufacturing that would have caused a bad batch that wasn't caught before leaving the plant.

The 32GB Patriot card currently has a 10% off promo code on Newegg, making it the cheapest one there by ~$1, but it ends tomorrow. See here


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

I just picked up a Samsung class 10 32gb from Micrometer. It was around $60.00 I think.

I had a class 4 16gb that came with my KG Revolution. When that died, HAS sent the CLN Charge with no SD card.

So far no complaints. I'm getting Quadrant scores over 1900 on non overclocked Tweakstock.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

craigbob said:


> I just picked up a Samsung class 10 32gb from Micrometer. It was around $60.00 I think.
> 
> I had a class 4 16gb that came with my KG Revolution. When that died, HAS sent the CLN Charge with no SD card.
> 
> ...


SD card shouldn't affect Quadrant, but media scanning will finish faster depending on how much music/video/pictures you actually have on the sd card. Video recording and camera should also be more smooth. Apps stored on sd card should load faster.


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

imnuts said:


> The 32GB Patriot card currently has a 10% off promo code on Newegg, making it the cheapest one there by ~$1, but it ends tomorrow. See here


Just purchased one. Thanks my friend








Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah , I tend to look at Newegg, Amazon, etc they usually have good deals. I figure since I have to replace my sd card was looking for what is going to give me the best read/write speed for a 32gb. The ones that I seem to be the ones to get are the 2 mention altough there has been some debate as to there actual speeds as one is suppose to be alot faster. Does anyone know for fact if this is the case ?


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, so i got my Sd card today. Went with samsung class 10. Now I did a benchmark test and was not sure if the results im getting is what i should be seeing. Can anyone tell me what speeds shuld i be getting for read/write.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

babyjake said:


> Ok, so i got my Sd card today. Went with samsung class 10. Now I did a benchmark test and was not sure if the results im getting is what i should be seeing. Can anyone tell me what speeds shuld i be getting for read/write.


See here about the speed you should be getting. Odds are, it won't be full class 10 speeds, but read speeds should be decently high.


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> See here about the speed you should be getting. Odds are, it won't be full class 10 speeds, but read speeds should be decently high.


Thanks well looks like im getting 10write and a little higher on read 13read


----------



## dbaps (Sep 4, 2011)

When I first got my Droid Charge I bought a class 10 card. Believe it or not things wouldn't run right. The worst was installations, they would fail. It was a Sandisk which I ended up putting in my Acer A500 tablet. Now this was before I rooted the phone plus it was a year ago. It was just very strange. I put the Samsung back in and everything's been fine since. Anyone have a similar problem?


----------

